# Generac generator?



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

Installed a 10kw generac generator for a customer a few months back using the automatic transfer switch provided. Now my question had a power outage yesterday his generator started up when the power went out but it did'nt switch over. He called an I told him to cut genny off wait a minute an put back in auto. When he did it started up an switched. Went up there that evening an checked everything out it looked good. Turned it off put switch back to utility side an put back in auto. It started up an switched perfectly did this a total of 3 times. Thought maybe a fluke well he called back today, he cut genny off to go to town an when he came back he turned it to auto an the generator started up but guess what it didnt switch over. Guys I will be going back this weekend can any of you give me an idea where to start troubleshooting this.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Some of them won't switch over if the idle isn't right. They sorta "self diagnose" before they switch over. What's the fuel source?


----------



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

Md the fuel is propane. Its just one of those strange things while I'm there I cant make it do it but when I leave it does it.


----------



## hcecalaska (Apr 1, 2007)

is the breaker from the generator "on". this might seem like an odd question, but its relevent. if the ATS senses there is a voltage loss the Gen start relay will close and start the generator, the transfer switch will not switch to the generator until it senses the generator is up to speed and producing good power. so if the breaker from the generator is off or tripped you could make this happen. the gen starts but the ats dont transfer.


----------

